# Booter



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

So incredibly sad, what an amazing dog Booter was.

Godspeed Booter


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Very very sad. Booter looked like an amazing golden.


----------



## jawad (Nov 13, 2015)

really made me sad too.............:no:


----------



## jawad (Nov 13, 2015)

its really so sad!


----------

